# System Policy Implementation(Windows Server 2000/2003)



## kashiflatifmalik (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a domain controller (MS Windows 2000 Server) with Active Directory whereas its clients are running MS WIndows XP(SP2). I want to implement system policy to restrict selected users for unauthorized access(no network neighbourhood, map network drive, disconnect network drive etc) using POLEDIT.exe; How can I do that???

how to create *****.pol file? where to place it? what other settings are required? etc

Early response would be highly appreciated...

Thank you


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

With domained PCs you don't use poledit you use GPMC on a domain server/or client running the admin tools and then edit the group policies on the domain side. Any machien correctly on the domain should download these policies upon the next reboot.


----------

